# 9 phrases women use



## TimoS

[yt]2OOD7VwGmdk[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver

A JOKE film? Shoot, I thought it was pretty darn educational myself. 
Right on far as I could tell.  

(pretty funny)


----------



## tellner

It's all true. That's what makes it so funny.


----------



## Lisa

tellner said:


> It's all true. That's what makes it so funny.




mmmmhhhmmmmm......:miffer:


----------



## Ceicei

Lisa said:


> mmmmhhhmmmmm......:miffer:



This is phrase # 10....


----------



## TimoS

Ceicei said:


> This is phrase # 10....



Must be an advanced class, since it wasn't covered in the video


----------



## MA-Caver

Phrase #11 - The ever skeptical "Uh-huh!" after an explanation for whatever. This can be done in two ways... long drawn out Uh-huhhh or the short and sweet version that's almost like the "sniff" (which in of itself could be #12 but I'll reserve that for another entry).


----------



## Jade Tigress

Whatever.


----------



## shesulsa

_*sigh*_


----------



## LuzRD

i think im starting to understand why im single (and happy lmao)




Jade Tigress said:


> Whatever.



HEY!!! we know what that means now.


----------



## Cruentus

lol... Genius!!!


----------



## Shuto

I'm blocked from seeing/hearing these phrases.  Did Hillary use any of them in her recent debate?  ;-)


----------



## crushing

Shuto said:


> I'm blocked from seeing/hearing these phrases. Did Hillary use any of them in her recent debate? ;-)


 
No, she learned from Al Gore's presidential debate mistakes.

I showed my wife the video and she said "THANKS!", but I don't think she really meant 'thanks'.


----------



## MA-Caver

crushing said:


> No, she learned from Al Gore's presidential debate mistakes.
> 
> I showed my wife the video and she said "THANKS!", but I don't think she really meant 'thanks'.


Yeah well technically that should be phrase #12 because it's an entirely different word altogether due to it's meaning and inflection.


----------



## Rich Parsons

shesulsa said:


> _*sigh*_



"G"

Being a number 1 class idiot, I have to think not understanding this form of communication lead me to issues in my relationships. 

Now, I just make sure I do not get to such a point now. I am much happier. *twitch* Honest.


----------



## shesulsa

Rich Parsons said:


> "G"
> 
> Being a number 1 class idiot, I have to think not understanding this form of communication lead me to issues in my relationships.
> 
> Now, I just make sure I do not get to such a point now. I am much happier. *twitch* Honest.


----------



## Cruentus

Some more funnies...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idnh4Xxjfic&feature=user

And Rich... this one is for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzDVd49WacE&feature=user

:lol:


----------



## shesulsa

Cruentus said:


> Some more funnies...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idnh4Xxjfic&feature=user
> 
> And Rich... this one is for you:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzDVd49WacE&feature=user
> 
> :lol:


:rofl:

I ... _*gasp*_ ... have to ... _*gasp*_ ... show those ... _*gasp*_ ... to my teenage ... _*gasp*_ ... daughter*

:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver

Cruentus said:


> Some more funnies...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idnh4Xxjfic&feature=user
> :lol:



I umm, saw the humor in it and it was funny...until the violence started. Ok, I saw the humor in THAT but it's in poor taste IMO. :idunno: sorry, just not what I'd call funny relevant to the subject of the film. They could've escalated the argument but without the physical aspects of it. Guess the writers ran out of funny escalations and resorted to her hitting him, he hits her back and she hits him back he goes off with a chair... umm... well... you know.


----------



## Cruentus

MA-Caver said:


> I umm, saw the humor in it and it was funny...until the violence started. Ok, I saw the humor in THAT but it's in poor taste IMO. :idunno: sorry, just not what I'd call funny relevant to the subject of the film. They could've escalated the argument but without the physical aspects of it. Guess the writers ran out of funny escalations and resorted to her hitting him, he hits her back and she hits him back he goes off with a chair... umm... well... you know.



Domestic violence is hilarious.... as long as it's not real!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Cruentus said:


> Some more funnies...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idnh4Xxjfic&feature=user



I thought this one was slow and kind of to serial. Oh I mean serious. And then not a point about domestic violence being bad. But Boy did I get the spending issue and getting a second job and working overtime thing. 



Cruentus said:


> And Rich... this one is for you:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzDVd49WacE&feature=user
> 
> :lol:



Dude this one made me laugh. I assume you want me to stop the second half that is that word "inappropriate". I guess I will have to go study that more and try to perfect the technique.  :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons

MA-Caver said:


> I umm, saw the humor in it and it was funny...until the violence started. Ok, I saw the humor in THAT but it's in poor taste IMO. :idunno: sorry, just not what I'd call funny relevant to the subject of the film. They could've escalated the argument but without the physical aspects of it. Guess the writers ran out of funny escalations and resorted to her hitting him, he hits her back and she hits him back he goes off with a chair... umm... well... you know.



While Domestic Violence sucks. I know it sucks. It hurts when you stand there and let them hit you. It really does. 

But to try to make a point about unprotected sex leading to the possibility of children and then having a long term relationship with issues, including the possibility of domestic violence is not a good thing. I see it, but I thought it was slow not informative enough.


----------



## donald1

i got 3 sisters ages :28,19,and 10 and a mom, i know how you feel. #8 actually surprised me though


----------

